# GHD or T3 flat iron?



## dp3 (Mar 20, 2008)

I've been looking for a new flat iron. I originally used the Sedu 1.5", which is really good, but it's not staying hot anymore. I usually use it at the max temperature of 410 degrees. In my search for a new iron I tried the FHI Platform 1", CHI Nano 1" (the blue one) and T3 Narrow Wet-Or-Dry and I felt that they were all not as hot as the Sedu.

I know a lot of people recommend the GHD iron, but how is it compared to the T3 Narrow Wet-or-Dry? I tried the T3 Narrow Wet-Or-Dry and I felt that it is not hot enough (even at the max temperature 410 degrees), compared to the Sedu. I noticed that the GHD (max temp at 370 degrees) is one of the top selling irons on folica.com and on sephora.com. I just wanted to know what some of you think.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Mar 21, 2008)

*i have a t3 and i think its TOO hot on the max temp for me, my hair is wavey/curly so its not becuase it straightens easy, i have to turn it down to about 375 for the perfect temp

i love mine though*


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 21, 2008)

GHD... seriously here in the UK its the top straightener... i know T3 is popular in the US but im sure GHD is much better


----------



## asianjewels (Mar 21, 2008)

I have a GHD as well and I love it BUT my only complaint is you can't adjust the temperature.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 21, 2008)

I have the wider plate T3 Wet or Dry and GHD Straighteners as well, the GHDs aren't as hot as I thought they'd be... as mentioned you can't adjust the temperature which you can on the T3. 

I do really like my GHD but it's not really quite as good as I hoped it would be although they are nice to use, light and sturdy with no snagging issues. I've had the T3s for a couple of years and they are still excellent straighteners, definitely the hottest I've tried.


----------



## dp3 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the infor everyone! I decided on the GHD and it works great!


----------



## jomar_makeup (Apr 1, 2008)

GHD is great.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Apr 1, 2008)

U should get a GHD...just cause I think the T3 flat irons aren't anything special (but I do love their blow dryers).


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Apr 1, 2008)

T3's are awful. i love my Sedu and will never waste my time with another brand ever again.


----------

